# Brennen and Ahjeyah, progression



## FallenShandeh (Apr 8, 2014)

This is far from finished.

I'm branching out. I normally draw horses and very VERY rarely stray from that, usually only ever for my own cartoony style wolves or the occasional small fluffy imaginary creature. I firmly believe I can't draw people, though this piece is making me question that. Apparently I need to research more about the underlying structures of the face though, because the more I shade, the less happy I am. I was extremely pleased with the sketch but now that there's some colour and shading on it not so much...



















cropped out their legs because I wasn't happy



















This is where I'm up to now. More progress screenshots will come.


----------



## FallenShandeh (Apr 8, 2014)

Apologies for the size - I can't resize


----------

